# Wie Java lernen?



## inne_fritten (11. Mai 2014)

Moin. 
Ich habe in der Schule zurzeit Informatik. Dort machen wir Java, aber ich komme überhaupt nicht mehr mit  Ich würde das sehr gerne können.
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch oder sonstwas empfehlen, in dem die Programmiersprache einem absoluten Anfänger beigebracht werden kann?
Bei Amazon gucken kann ich selber. Ich suche einfach nur eine Empfehlung 
MfG,
inne_fritten


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2014)

Schau Dir das hier vielleicht mal an: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index

 Das ist zwar lt. Autor nicht für "absolute Anfänger" gedacht aber vielleicht kannst Du das eine oder andere rausziehen aus dem Ding.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2014)

Die Empfehlung von Keinnick ist sehr gut, vorallem weil sie Kostenlos ist.


----------



## tachchenx (11. Mai 2014)

Für den Anfang kann ich die Entwicklungsumgebung Greenfoot empfehlen, ist selbsterklärend und gut für Anfänger geeignet, wenn du dir das folgende Buch Holst: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3140371217/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1399798011&sr=8-1


----------



## inne_fritten (11. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe mir das mal an, vielen Dank für die Antworten 
MfG


----------



## XPrototypeX (13. Mai 2014)

Ich würde dir Java von Kopf bis Fuß empfehlen. 

Java ist auch eine Insel ist zwar nicht schlecht jedoch alles andere als anfängerfreundlich. Von so Sachen wie Greenfoot und Blue-J halte ich persönlich nicht viel.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2014)

Hab noch zwei nette Ideen: 

- Become a Programmer, Motherfucker
- Learn Java the hard way und dazu gehörend: Programming by Doing


Disclaimer: Ich habe es noch nie geschafft von einem "Lerne Programmieren" Buch mehr als die ersten 5 Seiten zu lesen, da sie mich immer Langweilen und nichts neues Erzählen.


----------



## xActionx (21. Mai 2014)

Naja mal abgesehen davon dass Java für den Anfang so oder so alles andere als geeignet ist kann ich dir dieses Buch empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Grundkurs-Prog...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1400682824&sr=8-2&keywords=java

das setzt wirklich Null Vorkenntnisse voraus.

MFG


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2014)

Java ist schon geeignet. Sie ist einfach, object oriented, type safe, garbage collected und läuft in einer VM, über dem OS.
Weshalb ist sie deiner Meinung nicht geeignet? 


PS: Das Java rotz ist, lassen wir mal aussen vor.


----------



## Laudian (21. Mai 2014)

Ich empfehle ja immer gerne das offizielle Tutorial 

Trail: Learning the Java Language (The Java™ Tutorials)


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch anfänger, und "Java ist auch eine Insel" kannst du anfangs getrost in die Tonne kloppen.

Das ist mehr ein Nachschlagewerk (für Leute, die evtl auf Java umsteigen), in dem viele Sachen erklärt werden, aber es bietet nichtmal ansatzweise irgendwie einen roten Faden, der einem das Programmieren von Grund auf beibringt. 

Verstehe nicht, warum das ständig empfohlen wird. Es erfordert fortgeschrittene Programmierkenntnisse, um die ganzen Erklärungen überhaupt zu verstehen, geschweige denn einen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen.

Empfehlen kann ich aktuell das hier: Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java

Da das ganze interaktiv ist, sprich mit kleinen quiz fragen und programmieraufgaben, ist man ständig dazu animiert, das gelernte sofort auszuprobieren. Gleichzeitig werden einem sofort Eigenheiten und mögliche Fehler aufgezeigt. Das Tutorial wurde von einem Lehrer geschrieben und das merkt man!


----------



## xActionx (22. Mai 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Java ist schon geeignet. Sie ist einfach, object oriented, type safe, garbage collected und läuft in einer VM, über dem OS.
> Weshalb ist sie deiner Meinung nicht geeignet?
> 
> 
> PS: Das Java rotz ist, lassen wir mal aussen vor.


 
Zum Anfangen gibts einfachere Sprachen bei denen man viel weniger schreiben muss um ähnlich Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Klar wenn man JAVA kann ist das ne super Grundlage, trotzdem würde ich keinem JAVA als Anfangssprache ans Herz legen. Einfachere Sprachen, aus denen vor allem für Anfänger schneller ersichtlich wird was im Code wirklich passiert sind bspw. Ruby unter Linux, C# unter Windows oder eben Javascript. Da erhält man am Anfang einfach viel schneller Ergebnisse und verliert so nicht die Lust. Wenn man eine der Sprachen dann einigermaßen beherrscht hat man ne super Grundlage für schwerere Sprachen wie C++, JAVA, Python usw.

MFG


----------



## Laudian (22. Mai 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> ...für schwerere Sprachen wie ...Python usw.


 
Dafuq ? Wenn Python schon eine "schwerere" Sprache ist. dann dürfte wohl nur eine Handvoll Menschen auf der Welt in der Lage sein C zu schreiben oder wie ?...

Python ist meiner Meinung nach eine der anfängerfreundlichsten Sprachen überhaupt (was sehr zu Lasten der Performance geht).


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2014)

Java ist definitiv eine der einfachsten Sprachen. 
Wenn Java schwer ist, was ist dann C?

PS: Python ist einfach nur langsam, weil es dynamically typed ist.


----------



## xActionx (22. Mai 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Dafuq ? Wenn Python schon eine "schwerere" Sprache ist. dann dürfte wohl nur eine Handvoll Menschen auf der Welt in der Lage sein C zu schreiben oder wie ?...
> 
> Python ist meiner Meinung nach eine der anfängerfreundlichsten Sprachen überhaupt (was sehr zu Lasten der Performance geht).


 
ok mit Python habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine nur dass Python vom Umfang her ziemlich heftig ist. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. 
Dass Java "schwer" ist habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Es ist nur eben schwerer als bspw.  Ruby oder C# und genau deswegen sind diese Programmiersprachen für den Anfang besser geeignet. Man erhält einfach schneller Ergebnisse und so bleibt man auch eher entschlossen diese Sprache zu lernen.


----------



## Rho (24. Mai 2014)

Mmmmh, lecker! Heute gibt's mal wieder Quatsch mit Soße.

Ich bin nicht gerade ein Java-Fan, aber schwer(er) ist die Sprache nun wirklich nicht(, als z.B. C#). Gerade um sich ein paar Grundlagen anzueignen, finde ich sie völlig in Ordnung. Danach, wenn man schon in etwa weiß, wohin die Reise gehen soll, kann man noch immer auf eine andere, besser geeignete Sprache umschwenken.

Lustig finde ich auch, dass hier JavaScript als "leichte" Sprache aufgeführt wurde. Ich mag JavaScript, aber mir fällt da spontan doch das ein oder andere ein, das nicht nur bei Programmieranfängern für Verwirrung sorgen könnte. Java hingegen ist eine wirklich simple und eigentlich auch idiotensichere Sprache, ohne große Überraschungen.


----------



## DiabloJulian (25. Mai 2014)

Ich selbst hatte Java auch in der Schule, hab da aber kaum durchgeblickt... Habe mich trotzdem für ein Informatikstudium entschieden und mir per "Java von Kop bis Fuß" die Grundlagen angeeignet. Ergänzend dazu kamen dann noch "Java ist auch eine Insel", das offiziele Java-Tutorial und die Java-API.

Und schwer finde ich Java nicht. Klar, komplexere Sachen erfordern schon etwas tieferes Verständnis, aber für einen Anfänger finde ich Java super. OO, keine manuelle Speicherverwaltung, sehr viel (Lern-)Material. Wenn man die Grundlagen von Java versteht, ist es nicht schwer sich in andere Sprachen hineinzudenken.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2014)

solange sich das grundkonzept einer sprache nicht ändert (imperativ - logisch bspw) sollte ein umstieg generell nicht schwer fallen. im großen und ganzen alles das selbe, nur dass es hier und da eben andere funktionen gibt und hier und da funktionen fehlen. oft kann man die aber notfalls auch händisch nachbauen (obs dann so performant ist, wie die in der anderen sprache mitgelieferte, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt ^^).

man müsste sich halt nur entscheiden, wie man überhaupt einen einstieg finden möchte. aber hat man den mal... pff ^^


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (26. Mai 2014)

Find Java leichter, als gedacht und lerne es gerade mit "Java für Dummies" - Galileo Computings  "Java ist auch eine Insel" war mir persönlich etwas zu unübersichtlich.

EDIT: Das interaktive Java-Tutorial sieht ziemlich cool aus, muss ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## inne_fritten (26. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich dachte eigentlich mein Thread sei schon lange tot  Ich werde mir das alles mal in Ruhe ansehen, denn eigentlich will ich das nicht nur für die Schule lernen sondern möchte es auch selber können. Gruß, Julian


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2014)

Also bei uns im Unternehmen hat man uns am Anfang das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" vorgelegt und einfach mal lesen gelassen. 

Danach einfach jede Menge aufgaben Programmieren und somit halt "learning by doing"

So hab ich Java auf jeden Fall gelernt.


----------

